# petsmart foods...they don't carry much!



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ok, my mother calls me from petsmart to ask which foods i recommend. i tell her some of the foods i considered changing to, none of them are offered. she gives me the run down on a bunch of foods they do carry, and after listening to my suggestions, she looked for brands using my critera. she calls me back and tells me there are only couple brands (besides nutro natrual choice which we currently both feed) that seem to be good... of course, i know nothing about any of the brands she has picked out. i asked here about BLUE (buffalo) a while back, but didn't really feel the need to run right out and buy it, however, she says the bag of lamb and rice she was holding said "HOLISTIC". 

so besides BLUE, this is the other brand she inquired about:
AvoDerm Natural provides quality protein sources that are ideal for adult dogs with sensitivities to other protein sources. Quality ingredients provide healthy, balanced levels of protein, fat, and nutrients for adult dogs - with no by-products. High quality ingredients eliminate the need for unnecessary preservatives and additives - things your dog's diet definitely doesn't need. AvoDerm uses only vitamins E & C to ensure freshness and palatability in their foods. Feed AvoDerm Natural regularly to sustain the highest level of nutrition for your dog from the inside out.
Select Ingredients: Lamb Meal, Ground Whole Brown Rice, Ground Whole Rice, Oatmeal, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbic Acid), Flax Seed, Avocado Meal, Dried Alfalfa Meal, Avocado Oil, Lecithin, Natural Flavor, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Bromelain, Papain, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Monosodium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Zinc Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B Complex), Copper Sulfate, Zinc Methionine, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Niacin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.

i told her it sounded ok, but i've never heard of it... sensing i was unsure sure she left the store without it.

we live in a very rural area, petsmart is about 40/45 miles away, petco more. there are no pet boutiques or stores that carry any of the food i considered switching to, and my mother will NOT order online.... pfft, neither will i.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Avoderm is really good food, but the kibble pieces are HUGE! I bought a bag once right after Lady was diagnosed with allergies, but returned it when I saw the size of the kibble.

I think it's possible to order the premium foods over the phone, too, isn't it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ok, my mother calls me from petsmart to ask which foods i recommend. i tell her some of the foods i considered changing to, none of them are offered. she gives me the run down on a bunch of foods they do carry, and after listening to my suggestions, she looked for brands using my critera. she calls me back and tells me there are only couple brands (besides nutro natrual choice which we currently both feed) that seem to be good... of course, i know nothing about any of the brands she has picked out. i asked here about BLUE (buffalo) a while back, but didn't really feel the need to run right out and buy it, however, she says the bag of lamb and rice she was holding said "HOLISTIC".
> 
> so besides BLUE, this is the other brand she inquired about:
> AvoDerm Natural provides quality protein sources that are ideal for adult dogs with sensitivities to other protein sources. Quality ingredients provide healthy, balanced levels of protein, fat, and nutrients for adult dogs - with no by-products. High quality ingredients eliminate the need for unnecessary preservatives and additives - things your dog's diet definitely doesn't need. AvoDerm uses only vitamins E & C to ensure freshness and palatability in their foods. Feed AvoDerm Natural regularly to sustain the highest level of nutrition for your dog from the inside out.
> ...


Carrie, just wondering why you don't want to order online. With your being so far from a store, I would think it would be so very convenient. No?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

When Ollie was on Natural Balance I'd buy it at Petco. However, I've just switched him to Nature's Variety and have to buy it at a specialty pet supply store. Fortunately we have several nearby. The prices aren't too bad either, since they do have to compete with Petco/Petsmart.

If you look up a particular brand of food online--find their website--they usually have a section on the website where you can put in your zip code and it will come up with places closest to you. Or call the manufacturer directly and ask. You'd be surprised, you may find something close by or the manu. might be able to help you out somehow.

I don't want to deal with ordering food online, either. I like to be able to hop in my car and go and get what a want at a moment's notice--that's just how I am and that's also what works for me and my lifestyle. Plus paying online shipping is no fun. I looked into ordering NV from one online seller and the shipping cost more than the bag of food! Some places MAY offer free shipping, but I have not come across one in a long time--usually it's a special, limited time offer. I like whatever source I buy my food from not to change--I like to know it will always be there for the same price.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I feed my dogs Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw food and although I can buy it at a few local stores, the best price I've found is the Loyal Dog (www.theloyaldog.com). Its 23.95 for a 16 oz package and a flat shipping rate of $5. I order the beef, chicken and beef and chicken carnivore crunch treats. The store is great - fast shipping and great service.

Only Natural Pet has the largest selection of (good) foods online, but I've not ordered from them yet(www.onlynaturalpet.com). They carry Nature's Variety (freeze dried raw), its the same price as my local shops.

I hope that helps!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Carrie - if you live so far from the store (I live even further) then ordering on line -might be more cost effective (gas prices being what they are). 

I'm already thinking of what to put the boys on when they turn a year.. i wish there was a consumer reports magazine on dog food.

I wish I knew something useful to tell you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i came here asking about food... all i'm getting is the 3rd degree as to why i'm not ordering online. 

in this case, i was asking for my mother who i'm not going to defend or try to justify actions for, she can do what she pleases.

edited for TMI


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i should also add, that i'm not planning on buying any other brand for my dogs. as you may recall, massimo has had difficulty with the higher protein and holistic foods we've tired, so we're sticking to the food he's currently eating since he’s doing well on it. the poor fella has enough problems as it is. if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol...i go through this every time i search for foods... this is what i got from the store locater on the NV site:

PLEASANT VALLEY VETERINARY CARE 
102 South Buffalo St. 
Elkland, PA 16920 
814-258-5719 
Products stocked: Dry Kibble Diets, Raw Frozen Diets and Raw Frozen Bones 

46.7 miles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HOUNDSTOOTH BAKERY & BOUTIQUE
30 North Main St 
Bainbridge, NY 13733 
607-967-2275 

49.0 miles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HARVEYS LAKE VETERINARY CLINIC
Route 415 
Harveys Lake, PA 18618 
570-639-2345 
Products stocked: Raw Frozen Diets, Raw Frozen Bones and Slow Roasted Treats 

53.1 miles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PET SUPPLIES PLUS
1510 Scranton Carbondale Hwy. 
Scranton, PA 18508 
570-383-7180 

57.7 miles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PET DEPOT
217 State Route 5 
Auburn, NY 13021 
315-258-0011 
Products stocked: Raw Frozen Diets and Raw Frozen Bones 

59.0 miles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SNYDER'S COUNTRY PET FOOD
Rt. 87 Hwy., Box 467 
Montoursville, PA 17754 
570-433-3030 
Products stocked: Dry Kibble Diets, Canned Diets, Raw Frozen Diets, Raw Frozen Bones, Freeze Dried Diets and Slow Roasted Treats 

60.3 miles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WILD AND WET PETS
24-26 Seneca Street 
Hornell, NY 14843 
607-281-1050 
Products stocked: Dry Kibble Diets, Canned Diets, Raw Frozen Diets, Raw Frozen Bones, Freeze Dried Diets and Slow Roasted Treats 

65.8 miles 


i thought i located a local retailer for canidae, when i called the number was disconnected, so instead i drove by to find a STORAGE facility in place of a pet supply store!! LOL! the nearest location to purchase that is a little closer than NV.


----------

